# Sunbeam bicycle identification



## Upchuck79 (Feb 21, 2021)

I came into possession of a Sunbeam bicycle frame - I believe I found the wheels also.  Need help identifying what I have and how to go about putting all together. Serial # on the left rear dropout is U3847. Any assistance is appreciated, As of now all I have is some assorted parts.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Some photos of the frame and  parts may help.
Sunbeam were acquired by BSA in 1943, then  both BSA and Sunbeam were acquired by Raleigh in 1957.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for the assistance. Attached are pictures of the frame and wheels. Apologies for the lighting/pictures.  Still searching the barn/garage for any additional parts that could belong to this bicycle. I do not understand why the right side rear has no drop out to match the left side?? Can some one advise what I should be looking to find? any pictures would help. Much obliged as I have inherited a messy, cluttered shop area that has many bits and pieces of old machinery, bikes, cars, et al.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 24, 2021)

It looks like the right hand chain stay unbolts from the frame. Was there some kind of built-in chain guard there? That's a new feature to me!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2021)

whole bike/frame pics?


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2021)

-----

found some examples from the mid-1930's which exhibit numerous similarities to subject machine but as yet none which express this chain stay arrangement -









						1936 Sunbeam 22″ Golden Light Roadster Model ‘D’
					

1936 Sunbeam 22″ Golden Light Roadster Model ‘D’ The Top-of-the-Range Model for its Year (Now sold) This lovely old Sunbeam is in excellent condition and ready to see faithful ser…




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1934 Royal Sunbeam All-Black Model P Gent’s Bicycle
					

1934 Royal Sunbeam All-Black Model P Gent’s Bicycle This is my main road bike in summer 2009. It’s fitted with North Road handlebars and a 1954 Sturmey Archer 3-Speed hub. This Sunbeam …




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1934 All Black Royal Sunbeam 24 inch Model ‘P’ Roadster
					

1934 All Black Royal Sunbeam 24 inch Model ‘P’ Roadster Excellent Original Condition and Ready to Ride… ‘When you first own a Sunbeam your greatest thrill will come from its…




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1932 Sunbeam Gents 22″ Road Racer ‘Sporting Sunbeam’
					

1932 Sunbeam Gents R. R. ‘Sporting Sunbeam’ 22 inch Frame Frame Number 165257 UPDATE: This lovely old Sunbeam is now sold, and on its way to Japan. The new owner Yasuhiro san has promis…




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1932 Royal Sunbeam Gents Bicycle
					

1932 Royal Sunbeam Gents Bicycle This bicycle is now sold, and residing in New York.




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1930s Golden Sunbeam Gents
					

1930s Golden Sunbeam Gents The wonderful thing about this Golden Sunbeam is its patina. Its frame still sports the original paintwork and the Sunbeam transfers are in good condition. It’s mec…




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				












						1937 Silver Sunbeam 23″ Model W Light Tourist
					

1937 Silver Sunbeam 23″ Gents Roadster Model W Silver Light Tourist with 3-Speed Hub and Little Oil Bath Chaincase (Now sold) This Sunbeam is a rare model. 1937 was the first year that the Li…




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				




example of 1947 with catalogue of 1939  -









						1947 Sunbeam 'LS3' Sports – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1947 Sunbeam 'LS3' Sports




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk
				




mfr. catalogue of 1934 -









						**1934 Sunbeam Bicycle Catalogue
					

****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ****************** ******************




					oldbike.wordpress.com
				




mfr. catalogue of 1936 -



			The Sunbeam 1936 Catalogue
		


---

EDIT:

mystery of missing chain stay now sorted

it is integral with the oil bath chain case(!)    









						Sunbeam W3 Wayfarer No S48571 1949/50 - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Sunbeam W3 Wayfarer No S48571 1949/50 - I recently obtained this Sunbeam Bicycle at a bike jumble. This is my second Sunbeam I obtained a Wartime Production one a while back which needs restoration (elsewhere on Bike Forums) but this one is rideable so will not be restored...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 24, 2021)

The integral oil bath was a neat part, and Sunbeam made some true oil baths (not just chain cases), where the lower portion of the case had an oil reservoir in it, and the chain traveled through the oil. These could sometimes leak, but it still an interesting aspect of the bikes. Hopefully you find all the parts, because they're not easy to locate here in the US.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 25, 2021)

It’ll be cool, if you can round up most or, better yet, all, of the parts. It’ll be a project for decades if they aren’t all in that barn.

Ted


----------



## juvela (Feb 25, 2021)

-----

well known quote in British cycling tradition -

"...just give me a Sunbeam and a star to steer her by..."


-----


----------



## Oilit (Feb 25, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> found some examples from the mid-1930's which exhibit numerous similarities to subject machine but as yet none which express this chain stay arrangement -
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking up that information! There was some fascinating engineering in these bikes!


----------



## all riders (Feb 26, 2021)

Interesting Sunbeam factoid: origin of the freewheel--from their offshoot company, Villiers(yes the soon-to-be motorcycle co.). Villiers Machining was set up to provide pedals, as sunbeam was not satisfied with ones they were getting elsewhere.


----------

